# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Diy bases para Frags

## Marcos Cavaleiro

Aqui esta Diy muito interaçante tirado do reefcentral

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=861079

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

mais umas

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Tal como é dito no tópico mais à frente é preciso não esquecer que as peças ficam demasiadamente alcalinas devido ao cimento e que precisam de ser curadas colocando-as de molho durante um tempo apreciável (penso que um ou dois meses).

Se forem usadas de imediato matam os corais.

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas:

Gostei da maneira como sao feitas mas gosto mais dos meus reef plugs.  :SbSourire2:  
Ja agora essa cor escura deve-se a que material?
O tempo de cura pode ser bastante encurtado. Curo os meus reef plugs em cerca de uma semana.

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Olá,
> 
> Tal como é dito no tópico mais à frente é preciso não esquecer que as peças ficam demasiadamente alcalinas devido ao *cimento* e que precisam de ser curadas colocando-as de molho durante um tempo apreciável (penso que um ou dois meses).
> 
> Se forem usadas de imediato matam os corais.


 :yb665:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Reef p2.jpg
Imagem de uma das minhas bases para frags.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Jorge,

coloca ai como fazes?
Quantas partes usas?
etc...

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas Ricardo:

Uso um molde em madeira, que fica de molho duas horas antes de começar a "injectar a mistura". 
A massa e feita com casca de ostra moida (a aragonite sai cara) e cimento branco Portland #2. Uso 3 partes de casca de ostra para uma de cimento e agua qb.
Logo que a massa fica seca, abro o molde e deixo os plugs ao ar mais umas horas.
De seguida, a cura faz-se num balde com agua da torneira e vinagre. Mudo a agua de dois em dois dias.
Logo que o PH dessa agua se mantem estavel perto dos 7,5 (PH da agua da torneira aqui no Algarve), os plugs estao prontos para usar sem problema algum, pois ja nao alteram o PH da agua do aquario.
Gostava de colocar umas fotos porque aproveito e faço tambem alguma rocha com buracos para os plugs, mas a minha maquina de tao sofisticada que e tambem faz de telefone e a qualidade deixa muito a desejar.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Jorge:

Ia pedir-te precisamente para meteres umas fotos mas já colocaste  :Pracima:  

Já te lembraste de fazer uns plugs sem a parte de baixo de modo a poderem ser colocadas em qualquer sítio?

Ou a ideia é usar isso no eggcrate e depois quando se coloca no local definitivo, simplesmente, parte-se por baixo e já está..., caso as rochas não tenham buracos?!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Luis
Ve onde autor deste topico no reefcentral cura as bases :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José César

O homem até que é bem ecologico  :SbSourire2: 
Para além de fazer propagação caseira (evitando a recolha nas zonas de reef)
Ainda usa a técnica da "garrafa de 1,5L" no autoclismo para poupar água  :yb624:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas Luis
> Ve onde autor deste topico no reefcentral cura as bases


Essa é a melhor cena que eu já vi nos últimos tempos  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Bons dias a todos

Para responder ao Luis Delgado, tambem faço uma coisas parecidas com bolachas, no entanto os "originais" sao mais vantajosos, senao vejamos:
- Podem ser colocados nas nossas racks.
- A haste pode ser colocada em qualquer buraco da rocha.
- Se nao houver buraco... parte-se a haste.
- No transporte, a haste pode ser enfiada em esferovite e o frag vai de "cabeça para baixo", sem perigo de lesoes ou de ser esmagado.

Peço desculpa por no texto nao haver acentuaçoes gramaticais, mas tenho aqui um problema qualquer no PC.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Julio Macieira

Desculpem o offtópic, mas...

Rodas de 2,5cm por 1cm de altura em marmore, não serão mais seguros ?

Uma broca cranêana e restos de apáras de marmore (de borla) não serão melhor solução?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> O homem até que é bem ecologico 
> Para além de fazer propagação caseira (evitando a recolha nas zonas de reef)
> Ainda usa a técnica da "garrafa de 1,5L" no autoclismo para poupar água


Melhor que isso é o facto de ter um sistema automático de troca de água. :Admirado:  

Ideia genial!!! :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas Luis
> Ve onde autor deste topico no reefcentral cura as bases


Ao mais alto nivel.

É de se lhe tirar o chapéu. :CylDentsLapin:   :CylDentsLapin:   :CylDentsLapin:   :CylDentsLapin:  

Jc

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Realmente... apesar da técnica do vinagre, curar as bases mais rapidamente, assim poupa a água, que de outra forma desperdiçaria...  :yb677:  

Mas como o Júlio disse... o mármore, seria mais fácil e menos dispendioso, não acham??  :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas:
Penso que se trata de uma questao de opiniao e do material disponivel.
Pessoalmente, nao consigo arranjar marmore de borla e nesse caso da-me mais gozo trabalhar com o cimento. Alem disso da sempre para fazer mais umas rochas mortas para compor o layout.

Cumprimentos

peço desculpa pela falta de acentuaçao gramatical mas o PC nao esta a deixar fazer  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Desculpem "virar" um pouco o assunto mas alguém já tentou usar conchas no processo (no topo dos plugs). Li não sei bem onde que os SPSs se fixam muito mais facilmente em conchas. Tenho um frag de Acro que cresceu brutalmente envolvendo toda a concha em que o colei.

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Nuno

Já passaram uns dias sobre a tua questão e por isso peço-te desculpa.
Algumas das bases que faço levam concha de ostra por cima e tambem notei que mesmo alguns corais moles cobrem com mais facilidade a base.

Cumprimentos
Jorge

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

resolvi fazer uma bases para os meus frag's, como são DIY achei por bem deixar aqui uma foto das mesmas.
Espero que gostem
Ao todo são 150, fica aqui apenas 4

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Pedro,

Coloca aqui também os ingredientes :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Cimento branco, areia branca (cara), água.
Muito simples e o resultado não foram maus, diria até que foi muito bom.
Agora estão dentro do autoclismo a curar  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Pedro

Já pensaste trocar a areia branca que como tu dizes e muito bem, é cara, por conchas moidas?
Com as conchas dá para poupar uns  e o resultado final, de acordo com a minha experiência, é sensivelmente o mesmo, variando só na textura das bases.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Jorge

Talvez... vou experimentar depois das ferias, já tinha pedido a minha irmã para as apanhar, em Setembro volto a fazer mais algumas.
Agora não sei é como moer as conchas?!  :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Ola de novo

Pessoalmente, uso conchas de ostra ou de berbigão que apanho junto aos viveiros destes bivalves. As conchas de ostra são bem mais dificeis de esmagar que as de berbigão.
Se puseres um monte de conchas numa superficie dura, embrulhadas num pano velho, é só usares um martelo ou outro utensilio idêntico e depois com uma rede, peneirares e usares a granometria que pretendes.
É facil, é barato e..... dá resultado. 

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Cimento branco, areia branca (cara), água.
> Muito simples e o resultado não foram maus, diria até que foi muito bom.
> Agora estão dentro do autoclismo a curar


Olá de novo :Olá:  

Esqueci-me...e a receita?  :yb624:  
Quantas partes de cimento, de areia, e de água???

Já sabia o que se usa, só muda de areia para conchas moidas, coral esmagado, etc...e quantas partes usar também tenho várias ideias do que fui lendo, mas fico sempre cusioso ao ver as bases nas fotos, e nas tuas têm bom aspecto!  :SbSourire2: 
Pessoalmente não gosto de ver com conchas moidas, porque normalmente a granumetria que se vê não é muito fina... :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Não me lembrei dessa parte, em 2kg de cimento 4kg de areia, água qb.

Cheguei a fazer umas bases com um molde como o que foi aqui apresentado (feito de areia) mas não gostei do resultado, ficava muito direitinho e não se parecia tanto com rocha.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Era bom termos a autorização "expressa" do dono destas fotos.  :yb665: 

Se eu souber quem é o autor posso pedir autorização a ele.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Casca de ostra moida vende-se para os passaros em qualquer casa de animais (voadores  :Coradoeolhos:  ). Já comprei uma vez e sai barato. Não me lembro dos valores, mas trouxe 15kg por uns euritos.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas

Um outra maneira de fazer bases para frags, mas sai mais caro um bocado, é cortar, com uma rebarbadora, rodelas de troncos de coral morto. Depois é só colar a frags.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas vou fazer renascer um topico.
Tenho uma duvida, eu tenho areao que comprei quando montei o aquario, mas depois como comprei um recheio de um aquario tenho 20 e poucos kg de areao, vender nao me parece e gostava de fazer uns plugs.
Gostava de saber se posso usar a composiçao que o Jorge Corga diz mais abaixo:

3 partes de areia por 1 de cimento branco portland #2 e agua q.b.

Ja agora tem que se usar esse cimento?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

podes uzar qualquer cimento sem problemas, a diferença está no tempo de cura que vais ter de lhes dar.

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá:  
Desculpem a minha pergunta, mas esta tecnica não pode ser usada para a construção de "rocha Viva"?.
Cpts

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Desculpem a minha pergunta, mas esta tecnica não pode ser usada para a construção de "rocha Viva"?.
> Cpts


Pode. Faz uma pesquisa que há vários tópicos sobre o assunto.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> podes uzar qualquer cimento sem problemas, a diferença está no tempo de cura que vais ter de lhes dar.


Pois o o jorge corga diz que faz uma cura de cerca de 1 semana usado agua da torneira e vinagre.

Eu tenho em casa cimento normal, as quantidades estao cerca 3 por 1?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

sim faz com essas quantidades e depois vais medindo o PH da agua onde tens as bases até ele estabilizar, depois estao prontas.
com o cimento normal demora mais tempo.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pois o o jorge corga diz que faz uma cura de cerca de 1 semana usado agua da torneira e vinagre.
> 
> Eu tenho em casa cimento normal, as quantidades estao cerca 3 por 1?


Se puseres dentro do autoclismo cura muito mais depressa.
Se puseres uma parte de sal grosso fica mais poroso.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Se puseres dentro do autoclismo cura muito mais depressa.
> Se puseres uma parte de sal grosso fica mais poroso.


Pois o problema e que o tanque do meu autocolismo fica dentro da parede!!
Tera que ser mesmo dentro de o balde!!  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Pois o problema e que o tanque do meu autocolismo fica dentro da parede!!
> Tera que ser mesmo dentro de o balde!!



Já fiz algumas rochas com areia de coral e cimento branco, o tempo de cura é relativamente longo, se se utilizar um balde ou um alguidar, tens de mudar a água todos os dias, o melhor método é o do autoclismo, pois a água é mudada várias vezes ao dia.

Ao fim de um mês de cura, a água ao fim das 24 horas ainda tinha 10 de PH, levou para aí uns 2 meses a curar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Já fiz algumas rochas com areia de coral e cimento branco, o tempo de cura é relativamente longo, se se utilizar um balde ou um alguidar, tens de mudar a água todos os dias, o melhor método é o do autoclismo, pois a água é mudada várias vezes ao dia.
> 
> Ao fim de um mês de cura, a água ao fim das 24 horas ainda tinha 10 de PH, levou para aí uns 2 meses a curar.


Pois se tiver que ser sera, mas o Corga diz que com vinagre levou cerca de uma semana, ser pelas conchas de berbigao e ostra?

 :SbOk3:

----------

